
Seven Years of Tracking the Solar Cycle - benbreen
http://nasa.tumblr.com/post/157076043334/seven-years-of-tracking-the-solar-cycle
======
quakeguy
Go to

[https://helioviewer.org](https://helioviewer.org)

to get "live" feeds, as in hourly updates of the suns different spectra.

------
overcast
Neat, but why does Nasa have, or need a Tumblr? Why do I have to go there,
when I'm already going to nasa.gov?

~~~
exDM69
So they can focus on space exploration instead of web site maintenance?

I understand why they use YouTube for video hosting (video hosting is
difficult and expensive) and have a prescence on social media (to reach a
wider audience), but yeah, Tumblr is a bit strange.

NASA's online prescence is a bit fragmented in the first place, their
different facilities have their own websites, social media accounts, etc.

